# my mac collection



## bebs (Mar 20, 2006)

*MAC*

Eyeshadows:
Carbon, Electra, Print, White Frost

Cream Color Base:
Fabulush, Fantastic Plastic

Powerpoint Eyeliner:
Engraved, Graphblack, Buried Treasure 

Mineralize Eyeshadows:
Bright Side/ Galley Gal, Heat/ Element, Illusionary/ Burning Ambition

Mineralized Skinfinish:
Medium

Pigments: 
Accent Red, Acid Orange, Aire-de-blu, All Girl, Apricot Pink, Auburn, Azreal Blue, Basic Red, Black, Black Black, Blue, Blue Brown, Blue Storm, Brass, Bright Coral, Bright Fuchsia, Bronze, Burnt Burgundy, Chartreuse, Chocolate Brown, Clear Sky Blue, Coco, Coco Beach, Cool Pink, Copper, Copper (metal), Copperclast, Copper Sparkle, Cornflower, Dark Soul, Dazzleray, Deckchair, Deep Blue Green, Deep Brown, Deep Purple, Dusty Coral, Electric Coral, Emerald Green, Entremauve, Fairylite, Forest Green, French Violet, Frost, Frozen White, Fuchsia, Genuine Orange, Gold, Gold (metal), Gold Dusk, Goldenaire, Golden Lemon, Golden Olive, Golders Green, Grape, Green, Green (Matte), Green Brown, Helium, Kelly Green, Kitschmas, Landscape Green, Lily White, Light Blue, Lovely Lily, Marine Ultra, Maroon, Melon, Mustard, Naval Blue, Naked, Night Light, Nocturnal Plum, Old Gold, Orange, Pastorale, Pink Bronze, Pink, Pink Opal, Pink Pearl, Pink Vivid, Pinked Mauve, Platinum (metal), Polished Ivory, Primary Yellow, Provence, Pure White, Purple, Quitely, Red, Rich Purple, Royal Blue, Rose, Rose Gold (metal), Ruby Red, Silver, Silver (metal), Silver Fog, Shimmertime, Softwashed, Softwash Gray, Steel Blue, Subtle, Sunny Daze, Sunpepper, Tan, Teal, True Chartreuse, Turquoise, Vanilla, Violet, Vis-A-Violet, White, White Gold, Yellow

Glitters:
Rocking Orange, Neon 60’s, Lustdust, Pink, Gold, Chartreuse, Light Blue, Jam Session, Reflects Gold, Reflects Pearl, Reflects Red, Reflects Blue, Gold Drift, Turquoise

Glitter Liners:
Divine Lime, Oxidate, Peacocky, Pinkphonic

Fluidline:
Brassy, Blacktrack, Delphic, Graphic Brown, New Weed, Rich Ground

Paintsticks:
Burnt Burgundy, Clear Sky Blue, Cool Pink, Landscape Green, Polished Ivory, Primary Yellow, True Chartreuse

Shadesticks:
Beige-ing, Blurburry, Corn, Cedarrose, Crimsonaire, Fresh Cement, Lucky Jade, Gracious Me, Gentle Lentil, Mango Mix, Pink Couture, Penny, Overcast, Royal Hue, Sea Me, Silverbleu, Sharkskin, Shimmermint, Shimmersand, Taupographic

Paints:
ArtJam, Bare Canvas, Blue Boy, Bamboom, Base Light, Canton Candy, Chartru, Hot + Sour, Flammable, Mauvism, Pixal, Shimma, Stilife 

Chromeglass:
Chromaliving, Metalberry, Pinkocrasy, Pulsesetter, Show Coral, Uberpeach

Lipglass:
All Woman, Ciao Manhattan, Crystal Rose, Glamoursun, Happening Gal, Languish, Magnetique, Pink Menigue, Pop Mode, Spring Bean, Sweetie cake

Lip Gelee:
Amber Russe, Cellopink, Dame in a Dress, Gemshine, Goldensoft, Gilded Kiss, Jellicious, Saphoric, Valentine’s, Who’s that Lady

Lipsticks:
Bunny Pink, Blast o' Blue, Charm Factor, Coral Co-ordinate, Danse, Fashionably Fuchsia, Flowerplay, Fresh Buzz, Hug Me, Lovemate, Melt Down, Orchidazzle, Pink Cabana, Plum Dandy, Rocking Chick, Strange and Exotic, Sundressing, Upluxe, Viva Glam VI, Vivacious, Wild About you

Lipliner:
Cranapple, Naked Rose, Sourberry

TLC:
Pink Resort

Misc Items:
Blot Film, Pro Eye Make Up Remover, Fantastic Plastic (CCB), Fix +, Wipes, Lash Mixing Medium, Fiber Rich Lash, Select Cover Up, Studio Finish Concealer, Studio Touch Up Stick, 

Brushs:
109, 116, 136, 149, 168, 169, 174, 187, 188, 190, 194, 205, 207, 212, 217, 219, 222, 223, 224, 228, 231, 234, 239, 249, 259, 263, 272, 275, 316

129 se, 168 se, 187 se, 190 se, 194 se, 209 se, 212 se, 217 se, 219 se, 239 se, 252 se, 266 se, 275 se, 316 se

*Benefit*
Blush:
Dallas, Dandelion, Georgia Peach

Cheeks:
Highbeam, Moonbeam

Brows:
Brow Zings, High brow

Undereye:
Ooh La Lift

Face:
Some kind-a Gorgeous 

Cargo
Blush:
Medium, Miami Beach, Polynesia

Lip-liner:
Rose lipliner

Face:
Liquid powder

*Dior*
Diorshow, HydrAction 

*NARS*
Blushes: 
Amour, Deep Throat, Love joy, Madly, Oasis, Orgasm, Sin

Lip-liners:
Damned, Funny Face, Miss Sadie, Sex Machine

*Stila*
Brown mascara

*UD*
Urban * Decay 
24/7 glide-on eye pencils


----------



## brandi (Mar 20, 2006)

woah thats a lot of stuff... i was thinking i was going to see pictures!


----------



## bebs (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandi* 
_woah thats a lot of stuff... i was thinking i was going to see pictures!_

 
I took pictures and have all of it.... but I dont know how to make it fit and still.. like show some detail in it, if you could tell me how to do that?


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 20, 2006)

how to post pics are in the faq forum...but i wanna see pics of this collection WOW its amazing!you should re-size the pics first then use a simple program like paint or a word doc. program to name all of the stuff.


----------



## bebs (Mar 20, 2006)

heres a few more updated pictures 6.14.06


----------



## bebs (Mar 20, 2006)

ok.. and last bit of what I have pictures of 6.14.06


----------



## allan_willb (Mar 20, 2006)

omg you could trade your pigments in for a new car!Awsome collection!!!How are the metal ones?Are they better used with mm?Or not?


----------



## brandi (Mar 20, 2006)

omg omg omg you have the shits load of pigments! now you have a nice nice nice beautifulllllllll collection!


----------



## bebs (Mar 20, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *allan_willb* 
_omg you could trade your pigments in for a new car!Awsome collection!!!How are the metal ones?Are they better used with mm?Or not?_

 
.. I've actully tried a little bit of it, they are very nice... very bright... somewhat not really me in some ways.


----------



## BombshellVixen (Mar 22, 2006)

Your pigment collection is great!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 23, 2006)

nice!


----------



## simar (Mar 28, 2006)

whoa look at those pretty pigments  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  nice!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Girlll Your Collection Is Smoking Hot!!


----------



## bebs (Apr 17, 2006)

stila
smudge pot in black 
8 pan pallet
e/s: kettle, mango, sun, mystic, prize, kalo, lame, heather 

dior:
diorshow
diorskin fluide
hyperaction


----------



## bebs (May 28, 2006)

updated my lists and will be posting new pictures soon


----------



## Luxurious (May 28, 2006)

very nice.


----------



## bebs (Jun 14, 2006)

updated everything -photos and lists-

and sence I've already gotten asked a few times from friends, my pigments and other things are stored in a grid basket, that I got from the containerstore, they are sold in the college section in the bath area- hope that helps people.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 14, 2006)

OMG ur pig collection ROCKS<3


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jun 14, 2006)

My goodness! I envy your collection!


----------



## astronaut (Jun 15, 2006)

omgomgomgomg! You have like a whole mac store


----------



## Luxurious (Jun 26, 2006)

which colors are these?


----------



## Lady_MAC (Jun 26, 2006)

Wow, now that's a lot of pigments. I'm in love!


----------



## MacVirgin (Jun 26, 2006)

Awsome just awsome!!! Your pigment collection is super wow
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ! wanna mary me mamasita?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i let you mu me every single day lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :sangel:


----------



## bebs (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 
_which colors are these?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
ok I'm pretty sure it goes 
1 Gold Desposit
2 Naked You
3 Petticoat
4 Porcelain Pink
5 Shimpagne 
6 New Vegas

I could however have two and five mixed up so I donno hope that helps


----------



## super exotic (Jun 28, 2006)

wow that is quite a lot..especially the pigments!! I sure hope I can collect most of the pigments!! do you use all of them?


----------



## bebs (Jul 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *super exotic* 
_wow that is quite a lot..especially the pigments!! I sure hope I can collect most of the pigments!! do you use all of them?_

 
*laughs* yeah.. I'm working on getting all the pigments mac has ever made... getting the orignal jars is tough though so I'm getting better with the pro store jars. 

anyways.. I do use most all of them, greens the most for me.. trying to tell my self not to buy the reds (I hardly ever where red) well it didnt work to well cause I still want them. the ones that I have little of however I dont use to often because well I dont want to run out. 

the matte (purple, green, yellow, mustard, auburn) are the hardest to find... however the old metals are the most expencive out of all of them. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hope that helps. and good luck!


----------



## geeko (Jul 2, 2006)

woah that's a lot...I envy u!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Sep 10, 2006)

Wow pigments!


----------



## little teaser (Sep 10, 2006)

wow thats alot of pigments


----------



## bebs (Nov 2, 2006)

list is re done and up todate as of this morning, I'll re add pictures up when I get the time to take the rest


----------



## MacVirgin (Nov 2, 2006)

awesome, can't wait to see them


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 18, 2007)

damnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn I wanna see picturesssssssssssss....wow...that is a HUGE collection!!!!!


----------



## bebs (Apr 21, 2007)

updated alot of things will do more later


----------

